# New Ride!



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wasn't impressed with the f-150 I had. 8 mpg pulling a 21 XLR8. Pulling back a forth from college station to port Mansfield. So here is the new machine. 2500 Ram


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, sometimes diesel is the only way to go... 

Nice truck.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you. Looked at fords very hard. But can't seem to justify paying that much money for a truck at 25 years old.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

The mechanic bills will add up to more than the ford or chevy lol. This coming from a man that drives a dodge.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice truck and it doesn't matter which diesel you own at some point in time if you keep it long enough its gonna cost you.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good choice! Now get rid of the DPF and watch your fuel mileage go WAY up.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm going to leave it as is until the warranty is gone. The 5 more mpg is nice but not worth the shop repairs if my warranty is voided.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

marsh bandit said:


> The mechanic bills will add up to more than the ford or chevy lol. This coming from a man that drives a dodge.


Really??? Only thing I have fixed on my Dodge in the 5 years I have owned it is AC, Ball Joints, and Batteries. Ball Joints and Batteries I did myself for around $600 and the AC cost me $1000 at a shop. I paid $34000 for my Dodge and the comparable Ford I looked at was $50000. You sir must have bought a lemon.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lakeandbay said:


> Thank you. Looked at fords very hard. But can't seem to justify paying that much money for a truck at 25 years old.


 Don't make any excuses or have any regrets - you done good, especially at 25 years old! :cheers:


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Have a friend who has $ to spend. He bought that new dodge outdoors man diesel. he had it for a month and said it aint worth a S^*t. he went out and bought a new ford f-250 king ranch and loves it. He has a sticker that says WHILE UR CUMMIN IM STILL STROKIN. 

He now uses the dodge for a deer lease truck. 


On ur comment u said u had a f-150..well of course ur gonna get bad mileage hauling with that compared to a diesel.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> Have a friend who has $ to spend. He bought that new dodge outdoors man diesel. he had it for a month and said it aint worth a S^*t. he went out and bought a new ford f-250 king ranch and loves it. He has a sticker that says WHILE UR CUMMIN IM STILL STROKIN.
> 
> He now uses the dodge for a deer lease truck.


What's you're point? Telling him his truck sucks or what? And no two ways around it, those "strokin" "Cummin" or Calvin pissin' stickers along with those truck nust are about as stupid as it gets...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> Have a friend who has $ to spend. He bought that new dodge outdoors man diesel. he had it for a month and said it aint worth a S^*t. he went out and bought a new ford f-250 king ranch and loves it. He has a sticker that says WHILE UR CUMMIN IM STILL STROKIN.
> 
> He now uses the dodge for a deer lease truck.
> 
> On ur comment u said u had a f-150..well of course ur gonna get bad mileage hauling with that compared to a diesel.


I heard it from a friend of a friend on the internet, so it must be true!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not to worried about how great it is or isn't. I drive a company truck most of the time. So the miles stay pretty low on my personal truck. With that said I don't want to have a 60k truck sitting in the parking lot of my apartment. When I can use that 20k I save and buy a house.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Lakeandbay said:


> Wasn't impressed with the f-150 I had. 8 mpg pulling a 21 XLR8. Pulling back a forth from college station to port Mansfield. So here is the new machine. 2500 Ram
> View attachment 550902


Sounds like you had a ecoturd.

Congrats on the new diesel!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

No it was still the 5.4 that was the third one I've had. Neither of them were good on gas.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you imagine if we all like the exact same truck? That might make it difficult to find our own in the Academy parking lot. LOL.

Really, it amazes me at how so many people say their long lost cousin's past friend used to know a guy who worked with another guy who had brand XXXXX truck and it was terrible, thus all of brand XXXXX is terrible!!!! Just buy what you like and drive it and appreciate the fact that everyone else doesn't drive the exact same thing or you wouldn't be "secial."

BTW, nice dodge truck and congrats to you!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice ride Kid ,,,Don't let the Knuckle draggers get ya down 
PS I have a 01 cummins that i cannot kill and a 2010 ford I cannot keep outa the shop ,,,its days are numbered


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. Now if I could only get off work and she how she pulls.


----------



## tlthomas (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice Truck


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here we go girls. Man ya'll can't take a person's comment without getting all butt hurt. 

1. Ya'll keep saying i know a guy that knows a guy... Actually he's a good friend of mine that i hunt with.

2. Where in my comment did I say dodge sucks.. Never did PLEASE READ.. ITS NOT THAT HARD..

3. As for myself I own a F250 and a GMC sierra 4x4. So nobody can say i'm stuck on ford trucks...

4.I'm a couple of years older than Lake and Bay and for his age he's doing good buying a nice truck.

Guess that whats happens when u get old you get too sensitve about everything. HAHA


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Rocksprings - point is you didn't say Dodge sucks, actually you said it "aint worth a sh!t" so the reason you're getting beat up is you could have just left it at what you said in #4 (doing good buying a nice truck) and been done with it.


----------

